# Amazon delivery woman drops off parcel then urinates



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tes-Maryland-customers-driveway.html#comments


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Now she’s an Uber driver.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

why are these stories always in foreign papers ? lol


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Not my proudest fap. Hopefully Liveleak will have the uncensored version.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Actually that kind of behavior is encouraged ...
From senior management, unofficially.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Disgusting woman! And she’s not the smartest if she rented that truck for Flex. It doesn’t pay that much.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Or her water broke ?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Show is now official!


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I've known UPS drivers that openly admit they piss and shit in their trucks because of the immense delivery requirements they have.


Regardless of that fact, the video clearly shows this is just another unprofessional hoodrat and not surprising at all. Just the UK having another reason to laugh at us.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

DevilShoez said:


> I've known UPS drivers that openly admit they piss and shit in their trucks because of the immense delivery requirements they have.
> 
> Regardless of that fact, the video clearly shows this is just another unprofessional hoodrat and not surprising at all. Just the UK having another reason to laugh at us.


Totally unnecessary. This problem was first encountered by pilots of the B2 nuclear bomber. They have to fly on 24h missions and can't leave their seat for operational reasons (duh!). They developed a seat that handles everything.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

She can't even bother to bend over to properly lay the customer's package on their porch, she throws it instead. But when it comes time to take a shit, she takes her sweet time to bend over in front of the customer's property to drop a steamy package, then doesn't even bother to wipe. Classless all the way.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Disgusting woman! And she's not the smartest if she rented that truck for Flex. It doesn't pay that much.


She didn't rent anything. She's a DSP "white van" driver. DSPs use UHAULs, Enterprise, Penskes, white vans (RAM Promaster, Ford Transits, Nissans NVs) or whatever they can get a good rate on. Their drivers are required to wear high vis vest at all times while on the clock.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Modern Day slavery. This whole Gig thing is Dickensonian.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> She didn't rent anything. She's a DSP "white van" driver.


She was a DSP driver. I'm sure this got her canned.


----------

